# Wire/Conduit Tracer under concrete.



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You might think about pulling the conductors out and pulling in a new pull. That's one of the really nice things about conduit. You can do neat stuff like that. If you've got a blown up conductor, chances are relly good the pull is hosed up.


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

I agree with MDSHUNK if it is in conduit. If it is UF, a progressive/greenlee PE2003 wil located a ground fault even under concrete.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> You might think about pulling the conductors out and pulling in a new pull. That's one of the really nice things about conduit. You can do neat stuff like that. If you've got a blown up conductor, chances are relly good the pull is hosed up.


 
Thanks! That is what was tried right away. There are three conduits with 4 current carrying conductors in each conduit. Some how all the conductors are cut except for one, this all happened "coincidentally" after a remodel in one of the units which the conduit run under. I need to find where the conduits were "not" cut.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I fail to see how a fault locator would help. If the broken conductors are shorted to ground, the locator may find the break, but if they're in conduit, how are they going to be shorted to ground?

Even if they were shorted to ground, what's the point of locating it? Are you going to tear up the concrete, dig up the pipe, cut it open and stick some wire nuts on the conductor? No, you're going to pull new conductors in. So why bother locating the problem? Replace the wires and beat feet to the next job.


----------



## barclayd (Mar 17, 2009)

There's a new guy on the Forum - *Faultfinder1* that may be able to help you. His website is www.faultlocating.com
db


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I fail to see how a fault locator would help. If the broken conductors are shorted to ground, the locator may find the break, but if they're in conduit, how are they going to be shorted to ground?
> 
> Even if they were shorted to ground, what's the point of locating it? Are you going to tear up the concrete, dig up the pipe, cut it open and stick some wire nuts on the conductor? No, you're going to pull new conductors in. So why bother locating the problem? Replace the wires and beat feet to the next job.


The wires are not budging in all three conduits. I don't think they were just cut, i think they broke the conduit. I need to locate the break cut it open repair it and re-pull the runs.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Wireless said:


> The wires are not budging in all three conduits. I don't think they were just cut, i think they broke the conduit. I need to locate the break cut it open repair it and re-pull the runs.


Are they shorted out, or do the OCD stay on?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

If you know the route a TDR (time domain reflectometer will give you the distance to the fault. Shoot it from both ends and dig it up. In a pinch a good oscilloscopic can fill in as a TDR. A Megger 900 TDR is about $350.00. It could pay for itself in labor savings in one job.


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I fail to see how a fault locator would help. If the broken conductors are shorted to ground, the locator may find the break, but if they're in conduit, how are they going to be shorted to ground?
> 
> Even if they were shorted to ground, what's the point of locating it? Are you going to tear up the concrete, dig up the pipe, cut it open and stick some wire nuts on the conductor? No, you're going to pull new conductors in. So why bother locating the problem? Replace the wires and beat feet to the next job.


We have found, from time to time. That someone has run UF with a conduit stub up at each end, or even THHN underground with the same. If either of these are the case a fault locator will be quite a time saver. If it is in pipe and just welded together or to the conduit then it wouldn't.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2015)

*quote for pinpoint a break in conductors under concrete*

I need quotation for detector of conduit break in pin point.




Wireless said:


> What is a good tracer to pinpoint a break in conductors under concrete? I have the Ideal tracer, I was able to trace the path of the conduit with it but I need to be able to pinpoint where to cut and dig.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I need quotation for detector of conduit break in pin point.


This post is over 6 years old friend. :001_huh:


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Zombie thread!


----------

